# Fishing Tip # 951. HOW TO CATCH ROLLING TARPON.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When I saw rolling Tarpon, my first impulse used to be, lead the fish a few yards. I probably got a strike about 1 out of a thousand casts that way. Several years ago I had the opportunity to watch a dozen or so Tarpon for at least 30 minutes in very clear water. This was certainly an epiphany for me. I didn't catch one that day but it was a great lesson in Tarpon behavior that has cut the odds of a strike from rolling fish from about 1000:1 down to about 20:1.

Here is what I saw. The Tarpon came up, rolled, gulped air and drifted back down and either laid on bottom or suspended inches above. They used the least amount of energy possible, barely powering back down, just sinking as they drifted with the curent. These fish stayed in a bend of the river, not moving more than 25 yards in any direction as long as I watched. As best I could tell, they maintained their favored position in the bend by swiming up current and toward the surface with each gulp. Several of these fish laid on a large log between gulps. There were Tarpon on the same log this morning.(8-30-09) One of them cut me off on a crab trap.

Here are a couple of ways to increase your odds on rollers. Resist the urge to "Lead" a rolling fish. Cast right in his splash. Lots of times another fish will roll within a few feet of the first fish and your lure will be right in his face. This works especially well with floating lures like the Spook or Dog. The fish that just rolled may take a whack at your top water lure too if you get the lure to the sweet spot fast enough.

A second way and, likely the most effective, is to cast a Magnum Rattletrap right into the fish's ripples and "Yo-yo" it as it sinks on a tight line. I should use this technique more often but I seldom have a Mag Trap ready to go and just fire my Spook to the fish. Chances are, a large soft plastic swim bait would be effective too.

With traveling rolling fish, your best bet is lead them and hope. Try to get ahead of the school and have baits ready as they pass by. A lively Mullet, Pinfish or crab usually draws more bites than a plug.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When you see a school of rolling Tarpon that are traveling, their rolls are long and flat, covering yards. You really have to lead these fish. These fish will feed actively if they encounter something they really like, especially a school of Menhaden. They don't seem to get too excited about anything else. I have a hard time with travelers.

The fish in the tip basically come to the surface and burp then gulp. These fish are feeding along the bottom or simply resting. Lots of times they will drift along with the tide. These fish are lazy but will bite if you put something in their face.


----------

